# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  RED ALERT: Stop Federal Python BAN!

## ER12

*RED ALERT: Stop Federal Python BAN!*
This is the final push in the BIG FIGHT to stop the Boa and Python BAN! This BIG FIGHT has been 4 years in the making (since 2008) ... Help USARK put the Python Ban to rest in 2012! Please participate and help the Reptile Nation overcome the most devistating attack the Herp Community has ever faced!! Please read and follow the instructions to ensure your voice is heard by President Obama, the US Congress and the US Senate.

US Fish & Wildlife Service (FWS) has a proposed rule being considered by the White House Office of Management & Budget (OMB). This is the final stage of the rule making process. This rule, if enacted, would ban the import and interstate transport of nine constricting snakes; Burmese python, Northern & Southern African pythons, Reticulated python, all four Anacondas, and Boa constrictor. This rule has been called the "Constrictor Rule". All of these constrictors would be added to the Injurious Wildlife list of the Lacey Act. If this were to happen more than 1 million American citizens could be subject to felony prosecution under the Lacey Act. It is the job of OMB to weigh the purported benefits of the rule against the economic impacts. It is also their duty to assure the rule has been given due process under the Administrative Procedures Act, Information Quality Act and all pertinent Executive Orders. USARK has created a clear public record that FWS has failed at every level to make their case for this rule. According to emails obtained by USARK it appears that staff at FWS colluded with staff at the US Geological Survey (USGS) to manufacture "science" to support this rule making after the decision had already been made to pursue a Lacey Act listing. Further, FWS grossly underestimated the economic impact. USGS has justified their flawed "science" by saying they were not required to adhere to information quality standards for science used to support the rule because the rule did not meet the standard for a major rule making ($100 million). An economic assessment of the Modern Reptile Industry commissioned by USARK, and done by Georgetown Economic Services, has since debunked USGS claims by asserting that the rule could have impact in excess of $103 million. USARK believes the actions of FWS and USGS in regards to the Constrictor Rule are arbitrary, capricious and potentially unlawful.

Please send the letter below to President Obama and your Senators and Congressmen to let them know you are aware of the actions of FWS and the negative impact on you, your family and business. Just follow the simple instructions.

Do it now and share with all your friends, family, social networks, forums and email lists! This is your chance to make a difference and help USARK set a positive precedent for our industry.
united-states-association-of-reptile-keepers.rallycongress.com/5799/no-on-fws-python-rule-bad-american-small-business-families-alread/

----------

_adamsky27_ (01-04-2012),dgring (11-13-2013),_heathers*bps_ (01-08-2012),Heeltoeclutch (09-03-2014),_Kris Mclaughlin_ (08-18-2012),Maixx (01-04-2012),_Ogre_ (01-26-2012),perfectpythons (01-16-2012),_Popeye_ (01-08-2012),_RestlessRobie_ (01-08-2012),YOSEF (01-05-2012),_zeion97_ (01-17-2012)

----------


## JLC

I went ahead and stickied this one to the top of the forum and will leave it here for so long as it is relevant.

----------

dgring (11-13-2013),YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## Gomojoe

Just emailed and hand delivered the petitions!

----------

perfectpythons (01-16-2012),_thedarkwolf25_ (01-11-2012),YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

PAY FOR THE PAPER.  We learned the first time around that it WORKS.  (If you don't want to pay, print it out and mail it yourselves).
This couldn't be more important.

(Signed, and sent, paper and e-mail).

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## kitedemon

I am a Canadian and not able to actually sign but I support USARK and reptile nation and have been keeping a close eye on the developments south of the border! Best of Luck and rally the troops!

----------

BallPythonLove (05-08-2012),h00blah (01-24-2012),_MidSouthMorphs_ (01-08-2012),perfectpythons (01-16-2012),ShaleneRafuse (01-29-2012),YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## adamsky27

Signed and emailed all.

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## Annarose15

Signed, sent emails, and sent hard copies.

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## KingObeat

Got this in my e-mail and sent it right away.

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Emails sent! If I was able to, I'd print them off too, but I can't. I'll also be posting the link to my facebook.

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Come on everyone lets get these letters out!

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Paper sent.

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

If anyone thinks that this doesn't apply to them, because they don't own one of "The 9",  think about it. The first eight snakes listed are specific animals. Boa Constrictor is not a specific name, but a sub-species that contains 10 more snakes. Now the list suddenly increases from "The 9" to "The 19". Here they are:

1) Boa Constrictor Constrictor (BCC)
2) Boa Constrictor Imperator (BCI)
3) Boa Constrictor Amarali
4) Boa Constrictor Longicauda
5) Boa Constrictor Melanogaster
6) Boa Constrictor Nebulosa
7) Boa Constrictor Occidentalis
8) Boa Constrictor Orophias
9) Boa Constrictor Ortonii
10) Boa Constrictor Sabogae

 At a minimum, the proposed ban list includes all red-tails, island boas, and dwarf boas. I haven't been able to find the exact text of the bill, to find out exactly what their definition of Boa Constrictor is. 
 If they are using the term Boa Constrictor to describe the sub-family Boinae, then you can add all of the tree boas, rainbow boas, rubber boas, Rosy Boas, and the three Madagascar boas to the list as well, which would add approximately 35 more snakes to the list. So, now it goes from "The 9" to "The 54".
 If their definition of the term Boa Constrictor describes the family Boidae, then you can also add all of the sand boas to that list.

That list does not ban "only 9 snakes" or just the "big ones". It's no secret that they are gunning for the whole industry.

----------

Ang (01-10-2012),_Evenstar_ (01-08-2012),_heathers*bps_ (01-08-2012),perfectpythons (01-16-2012),YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## JulieInNJ

Sent.  I wish these idiots would stop telling us what we can and can't do.

----------

YOSEF (01-05-2012)

----------


## YOSEF

> *RED ALERT: Stop Federal Python BAN!*
> This is the final push in the BIG FIGHT to stop the Boa and Python BAN! This BIG FIGHT has been 4 years in the making (since 2008) ... Help USARK put the Python Ban to rest in 2012! Please participate and help the Reptile Nation overcome the most devistating attack the Herp Community has ever faced!! Please read and follow the instructions to ensure your voice is heard by President Obama, the US Congress and the US Senate.
> 
> US Fish & Wildlife Service (FWS) has a proposed rule being considered by the White House Office of Management & Budget (OMB). This is the final stage of the rule making process. This rule, if enacted, would ban the import and interstate transport of nine constricting snakes; Burmese python, Northern & Southern African pythons, Reticulated python, all four Anacondas, and Boa constrictor. This rule has been called the "Constrictor Rule". All of these constrictors would be added to the Injurious Wildlife list of the Lacey Act. If this were to happen more than 1 million American citizens could be subject to felony prosecution under the Lacey Act. It is the job of OMB to weigh the purported benefits of the rule against the economic impacts. It is also their duty to assure the rule has been given due process under the Administrative Procedures Act, Information Quality Act and all pertinent Executive Orders. USARK has created a clear public record that FWS has failed at every level to make their case for this rule. According to emails obtained by USARK it appears that staff at FWS colluded with staff at the US Geological Survey (USGS) to manufacture "science" to support this rule making after the decision had already been made to pursue a Lacey Act listing. Further, FWS grossly underestimated the economic impact. USGS has justified their flawed "science" by saying they were not required to adhere to information quality standards for science used to support the rule because the rule did not meet the standard for a major rule making ($100 million). An economic assessment of the Modern Reptile Industry commissioned by USARK, and done by Georgetown Economic Services, has since debunked USGS claims by asserting that the rule could have impact in excess of $103 million. USARK believes the actions of FWS and USGS in regards to the Constrictor Rule are arbitrary, capricious and potentially unlawful.
> 
> Please send the letter below to President Obama and your Senators and Congressmen to let them know you are aware of the actions of FWS and the negative impact on you, your family and business. Just follow the simple instructions.
> 
> Do it now and share with all your friends, family, social networks, forums and email lists! This is your chance to make a difference and help USARK set a positive precedent for our industry.
> united-states-association-of-reptile-keepers.rallycongress.com/5799/no-on-fws-python-rule-bad-american-small-business-families-alread/


SENT !  We should be able to keep our snakes!

----------


## sgath92

Already got one response;




> January 6, 2012
> 
> 
> Dear Ms. Gath,
> 
> Thank you for contacting me about efforts to ban the importation of certain snake species into the United States. I appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> Specific to your concerns, Representative Thomas Rooney (R-FL) introduced H.R. 511 on January 26, 2011. Among its provisions, H.R. 511 would amend the federal criminal code to prohibit the importation of pythons, boa constrictors, and anacondas into the United States.
> 
> ...

----------

_Anya_ (01-08-2012)

----------


## zeion97

Did anyone else get a response? I sent one, my fiancée sent one. We just can't send hard copies.

----------


## Simple Man

Sent emails and payed for the printed letters. Thanks for putting this to everyones attention.

Regards,

B

----------


## OokamiReyuu

Sent emails sorry i am unable to send hard. but i got a reply. already here it is:

Dear Tylyn,



Thank you for contacting my office. I appreciate your taking the time to share your thoughts about current issues. Please be assured that constituent correspondence will receive a reply in the near future.



Sincerely,



Pat Toomey
U.S. Senator, Pennsylvania

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Signed, sent emails, paid for hard copies. We gotta take this thing down, trying to police a pet industry highlighted in their eyes only because of the hype of how "scary" the animals are rather than how lethal/dangerous (dog maulings vs deaths due to reptiles anyone?) is ridiculous. Plus the encouragement of HSUS and PETA, but that's a different can of worms altogether

----------

_Anya_ (01-08-2012),_heathers*bps_ (01-08-2012)

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

My letters have been sent.  I hope our efforts put this ban to rest!

----------


## Steven Raymer

Sent!!!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Someone with a Craigslist account should post this on the pets discussion on Craigslist.  (I don't have one, because I have no cell phone, and use a Magic Jack for my home phone).

----------


## reptile keeper

sent on its way

----------


## python_addict

this is what I got back?

Dear Friend: 

Thank you for your email. I appreciate hearing from you. 

We are experiencing a high volume of incoming emails, but every message is read by my staff and if you live in Illinois we will provide a response as soon as possible.

I appreciate your comments.  Thank you again for contacting me.

 Sincerely,

Richard J. Durbin
United States Senator

----------


## dfriedlos

Sent with a little extra....

"I just want to say Thank You to everyone who supported this bill and for trying to take away our freedom as AMERICANS... What else do you want to take next, When will you stop trying to control lives of people. This ban is just another attack on the civil liberties that we have left. WHEN WILL YOU BE DONE TAKING FROM THE PEOPLE!"

----------


## captainjack0000

> If anyone thinks that this doesn't apply to them, because they don't own one of "The 9",  think about it. The first eight snakes listed are specific animals. Boa Constrictor is not a specific name, but a sub-species that contains 10 more snakes. Now the list suddenly increases from "The 9" to "The 19". Here they are:
> 
> 1) Boa Constrictor Constrictor (BCC)
> 2) Boa Constrictor Imperator (BCI)
> 3) Boa Constrictor Amarali
> 4) Boa Constrictor Longicauda
> 5) Boa Constrictor Melanogaster
> 6) Boa Constrictor Nebulosa
> 7) Boa Constrictor Occidentalis
> ...


The language of the bill reads:

SECTION 1. IMPORTATION OR SHIPMENT OF INJURIOUS SPECIES.

Section 42(a)(1) of title 18, United States Code, is amended in the first sentence by inserting after `polymorpha;' the following: `of the Indian python of the species Python molurus, including the Burmese python of the species Python molurus bivittatus; of the reticulated python of the species Broghammerus reticulatus or Python reticulatus; of the Northern African python of the species Python sebae; of the Southern African python of the species Python natalensis; of the boa constrictor of the species Boa constrictor; of the yellow anaconda of the species Eunectes notaeus; of the DeSchauensee's anaconda of the species Eunectes deschauenseei; of the green anaconda of the species Eunectes murinus; of the Beni anaconda of the species Eunectes beniensis;'.

Source: http://www.thomas.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c112:H.R.511:

I would take that to mean the first 10 subspecies are included.  This would mean the rainbow, rubber and others are safe.  I can actually understand the congressional intent here because as far as I know scientists have not made dinstinctions between the dwarf island boas and others.  I know and you know differences occur, but Congress can only really act on scientific certainty, and they actually usually balk at that too.

----------

_Vypyrz_ (01-09-2012)

----------


## naginitbp

I'm confused

Does this ban include ball pythons??

----------


## python_addict

Im confused too as to why my email is so different lol why did mine come from Durbin? And why would it matter if Im from Illinois? I sent my in on the third and got that back the 5th

----------


## Blacksoul

Sent!!!

----------


## cmack91

e-mails sent, i would hand deliver them but i dont have access to a printer

----------


## captainjack0000

> I'm confused
> 
> Does this ban include ball pythons??


No- not as far as I can tell from the language of the bill.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Emails sent, letters paid for, tomorrow I am going to call my reps.

----------


## Ch^10

Signed and sent!

----------


## Popeye

Signed and Sent!

----------


## zeion97

Come on every... we're up to almost 12.4K me And my fiancée BOTH sent emails. (No printers...  :Sad:  ) I've also gotten 4 relatives to sign who HATE snakes, why? Because they know it makes me happy.. reach out everyone!!!! Lets get those 25K signatures!

P.s... can anyone give me a number to who I need to call to discuss this ban in IL? (I.e. the call that would have the most effect and what to say...)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Come on every... we're up to almost 12.4K me And my fiancée BOTH sent emails. (No printers...  ) I've also gotten 4 relatives to sign who HATE snakes, why? Because they know it makes me happy.. reach out everyone!!!! Lets get those 25K signatures!
> 
> P.s... can anyone give me a number to who I need to call to discuss this ban in IL? (I.e. the call that would have the most effect and what to say...)


Look up your states Senators, and your local rep from the US house of reps.

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

Sent my own letter (not the USARK one) via email. Going to try to get some printed out and fired off on paper too, though. It never hurts to send as much opposition as you possibly can, even if some of it is redundant. These people listen to numbers, and you can bet that the "other side" is trying to rally _their_ numbers as well ... And they have the fear of a good proportion of the US population on their side.

----------


## Johnny84

Signed, sent and posted on Facebook and Twitter!!

----------


## dave g

signed sent all letters....twice!  just to make sure they ALL get them  :Very Happy:   shared on face book, my wife tweeted, and made sure a couple other local reptile people had it posted directly onto their walls too. 

later

----------


## mr.spooky

done.
 spooky

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Signed and sent letters. I know this ban doesn't include ball pythons, but once they ban any python it's just going to snowball from there.

I just did a search and a lot of these snakes top out at 6-10 feet, these aren't big snakes, not good...
Here is where you can read up on the boa species: http://www.boa-constrictors.com/en/b...or_constrictor

----------

_Anya_ (01-08-2012)

----------


## apple2

Signed and sent. Someone needs to bring a really cute baby burm into the White House and show those politicians!

----------


## Evenstar

Signed, sealed, and delivered.  Including hard copies.   :Good Job:

----------


## John1982

Done and done. Come on people, we need to show these clowns how strong our community is, maybe they'll think twice before trying to pass the next bill if we can shut this down with authority!

----------


## simpleyork

sent, sent SENT!!!

----------


## gulfexports159

Sent!!! Why is the government trying to take more of our rights away!!! Just because of some stupid people who shouldn't own reptiles in the first place!!!

----------


## FalconPunch

You should realize that this does NOT ban the sale or breeding of snakes already IN the united states.

But it's still completely wrong. This is, if anything, a state issue. The Federal government keeps going TOO FAR!!!!!!!!!!!

 Muzzle that :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: and let the states hold it's leash.

----------


## mikel81

Sent my letters, and became a USARK member.
I couldn't imagine not being allowed to keep or collect snakes. :Snake:

----------


## Emily Hubbard

Sent my letter! I also posted this link on my Facebook with my own rant and a copy of my letter so that people who don't keep snakes can get wind of it and see why it hurts them too. If for no other reason, because our government is wasting its time on issues like this rather than issues like national debt, economic recovery.... you know, little things like that. No, what Americans should be allowed to keep as pets is WAY more important than how they will be able to feed their families.  :Rage:  Imagine the time and money that has been and will be spent to "research" this and vote on this. Seriously?! What is the world coming too.

----------


## purplemuffin

I forgot if I commented here. But paper was sent!

----------


## armison89

sent my letter and put a like on facebook

----------


## zeion97

I got a "reply"

Dear Friend: Thank you for your email. I appreciate hearing from you. We are experiencing a high volume of incoming emails, but every message is read by my staff and if you live in Illinois we will provide a response as soon as possible. I appreciate your comments.:cens0r: Thank you again for contacting me. :cens0r:Sincerely, contacting me. :cens0r:Sincerely, Richard J. Durbin United States Senator

I know this is the EXACT copy as another IL person got. IA anyone getting a legitimate response?

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

Sent! I really hope the ban doesn't come into action.

----------


## Kinra

I sent my letters early on (both e-mail and hard copy) and the only response I've received so far has been:




> Thank you for emailing me. I truly appreciate your taking the time to be in touch. Listening to my constituents is a priority for me. If you are a constituent and provided me with your full name and postal mailing address, I will be responding to you as soon as possible.
> 
> If you have written regarding a problem you are having with a federal agency, a caseworker in one of my district offices will be contacting you shortly. If your problem is time-sensitive, you may also call my Madison office (608-258-9800) or Beloit office (608-362-2800) for immediate assistance.
> 
> If you are contacting me for information about tours for your visit to Washington, DC, please call any of my offices and I will be glad to help make your visit enjoyable.
> 
> Finally, I encourage you to further explore my website at www.tammybaldwin.house.gov. Through it, you can sign up to receive my e-alerts on news from the House, learn more about current issues before Congress and find out what I have been doing to represent the people of Wisconsin's 2nd Congressional district.
> 
> Thanks again for staying in touch!
> ...


I got that shortly after I sent the letters on the 4th.

----------


## shelliebear

Letter sent.

----------


## spitzu

> Dear Adam:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me about your concerns regarding the Lacey Act.  I appreciate hearing from you.
> The Lacey Act (the Act) was originally introduced by Rep. John Lacey of Iowa and signed into law by President William McKinley in 1900.  Since, the Act has been amended numerous times.  The law in its current form makes it unlawful to purchase a plant that is traded or taken in a manner that does not comply with U.S. law.  The intent of this law is to preserve and prevent the illegal trafficking of certain plants and animals, and to prevent the potentially harmful effects of non-native species of plants and animals.
> I support trade measures that allow Colorados farmers, ranchers, and businesses to sell their products around the world.  However, it is also very important that our trade agreements should protect environmental standards both here and abroad. Our country has struggled to strike the right balance on these issues for years.
> 
> Should legislation amending the Lacey Act come before the full Senate for consideration, I will keep your concerns in mind.  I hope you will continue to share your thoughts with me.
> 
> For more information about my priorities as a U.S. Senator, I invite you to visit my website at http://bennet.senate.gov/.  Again, thank you for contacting me.
> ...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kinra

Lol, you can tell they didn't even read what you sent them since the whole response was focused on plants.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Our tax dollars are hard at work there.   :Razz:

----------


## Vypyrz

> I just did a search and a lot of these snakes top out at 6-10 feet, these aren't big snakes, not good...


That is correct. The three of mine that will be affected will only get to 4-6 feet long.

----------


## Salem Purrs

Signed and sent! Honestly, this ban doesn't make a whole lot of sense. I can't see how anybody but the people behind it's creation could support it. 

Giant boids are invading the Everglades?! Well, lets ban transportation between any state! 
compare to:
Feral cats are running wild and decimating bird and wildlife populations?! But they're so cuuuute~ ...

Not that I want cats banned or any such nonsense. But you can see where this totally makes sense.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vermillion

"This rule, if enacted, would ban the import and interstate transport of nine constricting snakes; Burmese python, Northern & Southern African pythons, Reticulated python, all four Anacondas, and Boa constrictor."

Sent the letter, Seriously though.....the economy is doing poorly enough as it is and they want to make things worse by taking away the jobs of 90% of the snake breeders in america? 

Being a politician is just like being a hooker, you have to be able to pretend to like people while your screwing them. :Rage:

----------


## Coils

Signed and sent. Going to try to print and mail out hard copies. 

Posted an article about it myself on my facebook. Spoke about not just the banning of snakes, but also the banning of OTHER exotics pets that will surely follow if THIS is allowed. Because quite frankly, where would it stop if this is okay? What would they go after next that takes away from our rights and freedom in the united states?

----------


## ScoobyDoo13

Just signed petition and sent emails. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## brittani72

I am a full time working mother of 3 and the government needs to realize that the "herp community" consists of far more people than they realize. I don't understand their basis for this law at all, do they have a law against "dangerous" breeds of dogs?? take the pit bull for example is the pit bull a dangerous breed of dog that should be banned or is it the pet owners actions and inaction's that make that particular dog dangerous, it is the same thing with Burmese pythons and all of these other animals they are now trying to ban, its not the animal that is dangerous by itself it is the owners actions that make it so and i don't see how they could possibly legally ban them. Maybe new constrictor owners should be required to take a class or obtain a permit or something. You know something like "this snake will get big and live for XX years, don't let it loose, here's how to take care of it properly, here's how to get rid of it properly if you can no longer care for it" DUH

----------


## brittani72

oh yeah and sent

----------


## FalconPunch

Hm.. Didn't realize this bill would also prevent "interstate transport." Now I'm very angry.

----------


## jeff_blake

signed, will mail out hard copies tomorrow. thanks for the heads up

----------


## Andreass

I am not an american citizen so I can not intervene in this issue but i want to give you the advide to send letters instead of e-mails. Letters are far more effective!

----------


## The Mad Baller

My wife works at one of the biggest and best animal hospitals in the country, so tonight she's going to go on BP.NET and copy this and pass it out to everybody to get everyone to send letters and email. It has a huge staff. Laws like this just blow my mind, are they going to ban swimming pools, cars, planes,motorcycles, guns,fast food,cigarettes, alcohol, and all humans etc.. If only everything in this country was as dangerous as supposedly these snakes and caused such few deaths the world would be a much safer place.. I already went through this junk when I bred and showed weight pulled and hunted with American Pit Bull Terriers and the constant attacks on them and breed specific laws were ridiculous and still constantly ongoing. It was such a headache and then I had my kids that I got out of the dogs and got into Reptiles my childhood passion and now here we go again. Incredible!!!!!!! Let's all stick  together and fight this tooth and nails to the end. This time there no way I'm getting out of Reptiles ever!!!!!

----------


## electronfox

Signed, emailed, and will print hard copy as well. Thanks for bringing the matter to our attention!

----------


## neondreams

Trying to clear up some confusion I've seen on this thread (I was rather confused as well until I read the actual amendment being proposed)

A lot of people (other blogs and websites included) are saying that ALL pythons, including the ball python, would be banned.  According to the species listed in the  legislation this is not correct.  
The legislation is written very clearly as to what species they are talking about, and I googled the names to verify which breeds these are and ball python (Python Regius) is not included.

http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-s373/show

----------


## HeadSetJones

Sent. Hope this all works out.

----------


## Cadan

Sent!  This BS has got to stop!

----------


## Cendalla

Sent!  :Salute:

----------


## hurricaNe

Sent!!! :Taz: 

This is absurd........ When is this bill suppose to be finalized???

----------


## evan385

This is absolutely ludicrous! We have as much the right to keep any reptile we please as anyone who has a dog. There have been over 300 people killed by domestic dogs in the last twenty years. The number of people killed by pet reptiles in this amount of time is minuscule in comparison. Are they going to ban dogs next? Of course not! The government needs to just let it go and keep its nose out of this wonderful business. By the people for the people? Yeah right, I believe that. Seventeen thousand Americans have said no to this awful reptile ban, will it make a difference? I sure hope so.

----------


## purplemuffin

Sigh. How many more times do you think this bill will be republished under different names before we are done with it?  :Rolleyes2:  I'll keep fighting it til the end!

----------

_minguss_ (01-17-2012)

----------


## Kinra

> Trying to clear up some confusion I've seen on this thread (I was rather confused as well until I read the actual amendment being proposed)
> 
> A lot of people (other blogs and websites included) are saying that ALL pythons, including the ball python, would be banned.  According to the species listed in the  legislation this is not correct.  
> The legislation is written very clearly as to what species they are talking about, and I googled the names to verify which breeds these are and ball python (Python Regius) is not included.
> 
> http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-s373/show


I don't think it matters if ball pythons are included or not.  A lot of us own snakes that will be included if this passes and as a community we need to come together to stop this because if this passes they will start to come after the smaller snakes next.

----------

_minguss_ (01-17-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

> This is absolutely ludicrous! We have as much the right to keep any reptile we please as anyone who has a dog. There have been over 300 people killed by domestic dogs in the last twenty years. The number of people killed by pet reptiles in this amount of time is minuscule in comparison. Are they going to ban dogs next? Of course not! The government needs to just let it go and keep its nose out of this wonderful business. By the people for the people? Yeah right, I believe that. Seventeen thousand Americans have said no to this awful reptile ban, will it make a difference? I sure hope so.





> Sigh. How many more times do you think this bill will be republished under different names before we are done with it?  I'll keep fighting it til the end!


Most of the politicians who sponsor thease bills are lobbied by the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS). Their ultimate goal is to end all pet ownership. They will do whatever is necessary to keep donations coming in, whether it's by creating a percieved threat to public safety or by playing on peoples sympathies from their advertising campaign. Sooner or later, cats and dogs *will* be on their ban list. They have already tried to take down a large part of the pet industry and failed because of the backlash from the pet industry as a whole. Now, their plan is to take it down in small pieces...

----------

_minguss_ (01-17-2012),_zeion97_ (01-12-2012)

----------


## MrLang

The problem has to do with simply too many irresponsible keepers buying little snakes and letting them loose in Florida when they get big where they are proving to be able to live and breed in the wild. They cited these 9 snakes because they're the largest, most likely to be abandoned, and do in fact pose public safety risks in terms of their ability to harm livestock, pets, and even small children under the wrong circumstance.

I agree that legislation is helpful here. In my opinion, however, this legislation should be limited to states where the animals can live a full life cycle. They'd die within a year in 45 of the 50 states practically, so it seems stupid to have this be federal.

If the bill doesn't get dropped, I'd like to see them simply make the animals require a permit rather than ban them outright. The permit would require the owner to prove that they have properly secure facilities and the ability to care for the animal properly through its life. This generates revenue and keeps a tab on what are, to be fair, big nasty invasive dinosaurs. Keepers who are worthy of the big snakes can keep, breed, and sell them to other worthy keepers.

----------


## ER12

> You should realize that this does NOT ban the sale or breeding of snakes already IN the united states.


You would be able to sell within your own state, but importation and interstate transport and commerce would become a felony.

----------


## captainjack0000

Where in the language of the bill does it say you cannot sell across US state lines?  All I have read is that it bans the import of the snakes into the country.  It doesn't even ban ownership unless I totally missed something.

http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/us...2----000-.html


The language and link are on page 3 of this thread.  Plus the US code is above.

Anybody have a law degree?

----------


## Dave Green

Have you sent your letter(s)???

----------


## benwallage9

When is this bill being voted on? and how many emails/letters do we need? Is it being attached to another bill? I've emailed/ mailed mine.  Also if its just banning out of country imports wouldn't that almost help the hobby?  Breeders wouldn't have to compete with the cost of cheap imports....  Just a thought I do realize that if it is passed it is a step in a direction to make them completely illegal.

----------


## python_addict

this is the second letter I have recieved now by two different people  :Smile:  and if you could see the actual email it looks extremely fancy unlike the first and its deffinately alot longer



January 13, 2012



Dear Ms. Wolford,

Thank you for contacting me regarding your concerns with the Lacey Act.  I understand this issue is important to you and appreciate the time you have taken to contact me. 

Last August, the Department of Justice raided Gibson Guitars on alleged Lacey Act violations.  The Lacey Act is intended to prohibit trade in wildlife, fish and plants that have been illegally taken, possessed, transported or sold.  Justice Department officials claim that wood imported from India by Gibson Guitars was fraudulently labeled to conceal a contravention of Indian export law.  Gibson has argued that the government has failed to demonstrate how companies can ensure they are complying with the law.  Further, according to Gibson, these raids have resulted in lost productivity and cost the company approximately $1 million.  I believe we must carefully examine these allegations and pursue common-sense policies that promote job growth in the United States.

In the 112th Congress, there have been two pieces of legislation introduced to amend the Lacey Act as it is currently being enforced.  The first was a Senate amendment proposed to H.R. 2112, the Agriculture appropriations bill on October 17, 2011.  This amendment would have prohibited the use of federal funds to prosecute any violation of foreign law with respect to a plant taken, possessed, transported, or sold, unless the applicable foreign government initiated proceedings against the suspected company or individual.  This amendment was never voted on and was not included in the language of the passing bill.  

The second pending amendment to the Lacey Act is H.R. 3210, the Retailers and Entertainers Lacey Implementation and Enforcement Fairness (RELIEF) Act.  This bill was introduced on October 18, 2011, and was referred to the House Natural Resources' Subcommittee on Fisheries, Wildlife, Oceans, and Insular Affairs for consideration.  The RELIEF Act would clarify previous amendments made to the Lacey Act by excluding violations that occurred prior to May 22, 2008, and would outline the requirements for wood products that would entering the United States.  In addition, the bill would provide certain protections to companies or individuals who may have unknowingly possessed illegal wood and would cap civil penalties for first violations at $250.

Like you, I share in the belief of preserving and creating legislation that protects American jobs and spurs domestic economic growth.  Be assured that I will keep your thoughts on amendments to the Lacey Act in mind should H.R. 3210 and other related legislation come to the House Floor for a vote.

Thank you again for contacting my office. Please do not hesitate to reach out if you have any questions or concerns. To stay informed on what is happening in Washington and around the 17th District, I invite you to visit my website http://schilling.house.gov to sign up to receive my e-newsletter.


Sincerely, 

Bobby Schilling
Member of Congress

----------


## neondreams

> I don't think it matters if ball pythons are included or not.  A lot of us own snakes that will be included if this passes and as a community we need to come together to stop this because if this passes they will start to come after the smaller snakes next.


Oh, I agree! I was just trying to clear up the confusion  :Smile:

----------


## Sama

Sent! 

Actually I sent it on the 6th, but it is sent.

----------


## Satana

DONE! Signed, emailed, printed, and posted all over numerous social networking sites  :Very Happy:

----------


## KingObeat

when are they going to vote on this?

----------


## Mermaat

Sent emails. Why does our government have to stick their noses into where it doesn't belong? Why are they stripping us of our freedom and happiness. They need to focus on other things like the war in the Middle East. There are more Americans dying in the Middle East right now than from snakes.

----------


## Reesy

Letter's have been sent.

----------


## Gabrial

From USARK facebook page: "We need 25,000 by Tommorrow!!!" (sorry don't know how to do a screen shot). We need to get another 950 sent in by tomorrow! If you have anyone you can ask to send one in, or if for some reason you haven't sent one in your self, now is the time to do it!

Here is the even scary part. http://www.interior.gov/news/mediaad...yH0oA.facebook Though they don't disclose what they're going to announce, if this bill passed then this would be how they announced it.

----------


## weird_science04

I am bumping this back up because we need to work together in getting these letters out.  25,000 letters is NOT 25,000 signatures.  There are not even 9,000 people who have participated in this.   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Star

----------


## PaulThe

Done! even though this will NEVER be passed.. if it does im keeping my animals, i'll take whatever i get..

----------


## marleycakes

Omg That is so not cool!!!!!!  I have always wanted a red tail. That sucks!!  People can't do that!!!

----------


## marleycakes

Just sent it. I hope you get enough letters!!!!

----------


## Daybreaker

^ Unless I'm mistaken, I think there's some confusion...

...the ban isn't saying you can't OWN the animals listed on it (besides Flordia and the burms you know...) just that you can't buy between states - you need to buy within your state. I didn't see anything that said you can't OWN (or breed) x, y, or z.

----------


## zeion97

> ^ Unless I'm mistaken, I think there's some confusion...
> 
> ...the ban isn't saying you can't OWN the animals listed on it (besides Flordia and the burms you know...) just that you can't buy between states - you need to buy within your state. I didn't see anything that said you can't OWN (or breed) x, y, or z.


You got it...BUT, doesn't it seem odd? Banning them all together is next. at least that's my opinion... We just need to keep up the efforts, work together, and stay professional as a community.

----------


## Druzy

I sent mine in! Although I was unable to send out hard copies!

----------


## python_addict

> January 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ms. Wolford,
> 
> Thank you for contacting me regarding your concerns with the Lacey Act.  I understand this issue is important to you and appreciate the time you have taken to contact me. 
> 
> Last August, the Department of Justice raided Gibson Guitars on alleged Lacey Act violations.  The Lacey Act is intended to prohibit trade in wildlife, fish and plants that have been illegally taken, possessed, transported or sold.  Justice Department officials claim that wood imported from India by Gibson Guitars was fraudulently labeled to conceal a contravention of Indian export law.  Gibson has argued that the government has failed to demonstrate how companies can ensure they are complying with the law.  Further, according to Gibson, these raids have resulted in lost productivity and cost the company approximately $1 million.  I believe we must carefully examine these allegations and pursue common-sense policies that promote job growth in the United States.
> ...


did anyone actually read this letter he sent me? I have read it several times why is he talking about trades in wildlife plants and fish that are illegal but the new proposed bill is about constrictors that arent illegal yet? Im not getting this lol

----------


## zeion97

> did anyone actually read this letter he sent me? I have read it several times why is he talking about trades in wildlife plants and fish that are illegal but the new proposed bill is about constrictors that arent illegal yet? Im not getting this lol


It's a auto reply... I got the same thing...

----------


## T&C Exotics

sign this petition. https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petition...4Y#thank-you=p   that is to stop overturn the ban.

----------


## Chris Rossi

emailed

----------


## Crawly's Mom

If we can get 700 votes for a picture to win some contest, we should be able to get people to sign this petition. Its time to band together. 

Please take the time to sign this petition if you haven't already, whether you own these snakes or not it has a huge impact on the community.

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/​petitio...4Y#thank-you=p

----------


## Daybreaker

> You got it...BUT, doesn't it seem odd? Banning them all together is next. at least that's my opinion... We just need to keep up the efforts, work together, and stay professional as a community.


Of course, and I'm not happy in the ban in the least even though I have no interest in owning the snakes that are currently on the ban (Boas and Retics on the other hand...). I think it's ridiculous and I can't see how it will help with anything honestly. I didn't mean that it (the ban) isn't a big deal, I think some people were just confused as to _what_ was banned (the transportation/selling between states), not banning the current 5 altogether from owning (yet...)

----------


## jeff_blake

My Response was "Dear Mr. Blake, The U.S. Department of Fish and Wildlife has not issued a final rule on listing constrictors as injurious species.  I understand this issue is important to you, and I appreciate hearing your input and expertise.  Please be assured that I will keep your thoughts in mind as I continue to monitor this process. 

Thank you again for contacting me to share your thoughts on this matter.  You may be interested in signing up for my periodic update for Washington State residents.  If you are interested in subscribing to this update, please visit my website at http://cantwell.senate.gov.  Please do not hesitate to contact me in the future if I can be of further assistance. 


Sincerely, 
Maria Cantwell
United States Senator

----------


## cdavidson9

Just sent them letters!!!! Lets go peeps!!!!

----------


## Blood Winged Angel

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petition...4Y#thank-you=p 

Sorry for the caps in advance... ALL OF THE LETTERS IN THE WORLD WONT AMOUNT TO ANYTHING IF WE DO NOT GET SOME SIGNATURES ON THIS PETITION PEOPLE WE HAVE LESS THAN A MONTH TO GET 23,000 SIGS@!!! COME ON I MAY BE NEW TO THE BREEDING WORLD BUT IMA FIGHT THIS WITH ALL I GOT WITH YOU GUYS!

----------


## Brion99

Just got my pre-made response from the man himself, Mr Nelsen (thought some might like to see it and use it as they see fit).....sorry if this has been posted already.


RE: Your response from Senator Bill Nelson
Show Details
Please do not reply to this e-mail.  If you need to send another message to Senator Nelson, please use the form on his Web site:  http://billnelson.senate.gov/contact/index.cfm#email

Dear Mr. Madsen:

     Thank you for writing me about the ban of nonnative constrictor snakes under the Lacey Act.

     On January 17, the Department of the Interior (DOI) finalized a rule to list four non-native constrictor snakes--Burmese pythons, yellow anaconda, and northern and southern African rock pythons--as injurious wildlife under the Lacey Act.  This rule prohibits the importation and interstate commerce of these snakes and will go into effect 60 days from the day the rule is published in the Federal Register.

     The DOI worked extensively with the Florida State government and incorporated public comments into the final rule.  For information on this rule, please visit http://www.fws.gov/invasives/news.html .

     Burmese pythons often are released into the wild when their owners can no longer care for them. Though not native to south Florida, Burmese pythons are thriving in the Everglades National Park, threatening natural species, many of which are endangered, and posing the risk of upsetting the delicate ecosystem of the region.  We have invested many years and billions of dollars in an effort to restore the Everglades to its natural balance, and non-native species like Burmese pythons threaten to undo that work.

     I understand your concern that the DOI rule punishes responsible python owners and breeders. The State of Florida has made progress in balancing the needs of pet owners and the concerns for the environment by requiring micro-chipping and permits for reptiles of concern, including the Burmese python. The DOI rule will not affect current python owners, unless regulated otherwise by the State.

     I appreciate your taking the time to write me with your views on this important matter. Please do not hesitate to contact me in the future.

                                   Sincerely,
                                   Bill Nelson

P.S. From time to time, I compile electronic news briefs highlighting key issues and hot topics of particular importance to Floridians.  If you'd like to receive these e-briefs, visit my Web site and sign up for them at http://billnelson.senate.gov/news/ebriefs.cfm
Reply to: Reply to Bill@billnelson.senate.gov
Send

----------


## Skiploder

> https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petition...4Y#thank-you=p 
> 
> Sorry for the caps in advance... ALL OF THE LETTERS IN THE WORLD WONT AMOUNT TO ANYTHING IF WE DO NOT GET SOME SIGNATURES ON THIS PETITION PEOPLE WE HAVE LESS THAN A MONTH TO GET 23,000 SIGS@!!! COME ON I MAY BE NEW TO THE BREEDING WORLD BUT IMA FIGHT THIS WITH ALL I GOT WITH YOU GUYS!


The petition won't amount to anything either.  

The amendment to the Lacey Act must be challenged in Federal Court.  By lawyers who will need to discredit the evidence that led to the amendments.

Your petition means squat.  Not only will they do nothing to affect an amendment to a Federal Law but about a dozen of you have petitions scattered all over the place.  Educate yourselves on what an amendment to the Lacey Act means and then choose a wise course of action.  Educate, think and focus before you act.

Your letter writing and petition efforts would be best invested in a situation in which they will actually do some good - like Virginia:

http://lis.virginia.gov/cgi-bin/legp...121+ful+HB1242

----------


## Brion99

The petition address above seems to be dead. Try..

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petition...n-ban/4wGFbc4Y

----------


## rgalanti21

So I am a little bit lost on this issue. Has the python ban been voted on and approved by both the house and the senate? It it official yet?

----------


## rgalanti21

Signed the petition. Use your political voice and sign it with me! :Snake:

----------


## Christine

Signed!

----------


## Evan00

I was bit by a dog once, bled a lot, had to get shots and all sorts of junk to prevent infection.  Never happened before with my python.  Maybe we should ban dogs too?  Don't get me started on Goldfish... ... ... Letters Sent.

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Signed, emailed and printed out and snail mailed! Between SOPA and this, I feel like packing up and living on a deserted island somewhere! >:c

----------


## Blubb

I wish I could help out, but I don't live in the US. Damn, I would be mad as hell if I couldn't keep my pet snakes anymore. I pray that these bull_hooey_ laws won't spread any further, and that all reptile owners in the US stood up and fought for your rights. The world is getting even more up-side-down. It is so sad...  :Sad:

----------


## ReptileMom

My husband and I signed! I will NOT give up my rights!!

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Sent! Lets hope we make a difference!

----------


## mr.spooky

is this the same petition that is on Faunas websight (in the red banner)?   if so,, i just signed! 
 spooky

----------


## Logic_is_me_sv

The ban sucks. But at the same time there are many  threats to our wildlife not just "constrictors". I love snakes, exotic or native but I do think that native wildlife can't endure much introduction with out a disaster outcome. I'd hate to see the ban of all exotic snakes. The only thing worst than seeing exotics snakes get banned is native wildlife expiring due to escaped/released foriegn snakes.

There's no question for the love of our snakes, I know we all love our snakes. Maybe the real question is "are my snakes a threat to native wildlife"? 

Hopefully I don't get "STONED" by other members but I think its important to view this current situation from this angle also.

----------

_O'Mathghamhna_ (01-10-2016)

----------


## boadaddy

> The ban sucks. But at the same time there are many  threats to our wildlife not just "constrictors". I love snakes, exotic or native but I do think that native wildlife can't endure much introduction with out a disaster outcome. I'd hate to see the ban of all exotic snakes. The only thing worst than seeing exotics snakes get banned is native wildlife expiring due to escaped/released foriegn snakes.
> 
> There's no question for the love of our snakes, I know we all love our snakes. Maybe the real question is "are my snakes a threat to native wildlife"? 
> 
> Hopefully I don't get "STONED" by other members but I think its important to view this current situation from this angle also.



Maybe the question is can these large constrictors live anywhere else then south Florida year round? Answer is no, this is not a issue that should affect the entire nation just south Florida. Its a load of crap, written up by morons and animal haters!

----------


## Skiploder

> So I am a little bit lost on this issue. Has the python ban been voted on and approved by both the house and the senate? It it official yet?


There was no bill.

It was a rule enactment/amendment made by the USFWS.  The Congress has no vote in it.  Therefore signing any petition is an exercise in futility.  The rule amendment has to be challeneged in Federal Court by debunking the evidence that led to the rule amendment.

It is a ban on interstate transport and importation.  There is no "ban" on ownership - yet.

----------


## Logic_is_me_sv

> Maybe the question is can these large constrictors live anywhere else then south Florida year round? Answer is no, this is not a issue that should affect the entire nation just south Florida. Its a load of crap, written up by morons and animal haters!


Its true that those large constrictors perish in colder parts of the Nation. But if people keep and breed larger constrictors in the surrounding states, there's always going to be a chance of them getting back into the Everglades. Even if breeders only exist in (wintered states) there will always be a chance that someone may sell them to a potential costumer in Southern Florida/surrounding states, even if its out a ignorance or deliberant. Thats still a threat.

I live in Michigan and I know of a Red Tail Boa that overwintered and survived. It didn't actually hibernate but it burrowed in the ground next to a building that produced heat. Now thats survival skills! Can't under estimate these creatures/pets. 

The blame goes to the people that released their Exotic Snakes into the Everglades! They messed it up for all of us.

----------


## JellinMellon

Sent and shared.

----------


## Sassy_Momma20

Thats BS!!! Dumb people releasing full grown bermese pythons is part of the resaon for this ignorance!!! Responsible snake owners should not be punished!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Logic_is_me_sv

> Thats BS!!! Dumb people releasing full grown bermese pythons is part of the resaon for this ignorance!!! Responsible snake owners should not be punished!!!!


I'm with you on that! 

Makes all of us look bad.

----------


## Arsany

NOOOO 
people are signing the wrong petition!!!
the real one is on the white house website!!!

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petition...4Y#thank-you=p

people we need 25,000 signed petitions for this!
please go on the website and sign!!

----------



----------


## babygirl

Hi I know this may not have anything to do with me yet, but if this passes it wont be long tell it starts in Canada, I want to help owners keep there snakes.
Tell me how to help
My opinion:
 If your snake hasn't attacked a child and is not venomous then you should get to keep it, if you have a problem with someones pet snake (ie someone was hurt) that situation should be dealt with separately. Like hello there are lots of animals people fear!!! My mother for one is scared of Snakes, mice, frogs, spiders the list goes on are you going to ban all of them to and if you start with Boas and Pythons whats next?! It wont stop this is something to be taken seriously I already can't get a American Staffordshire terrier with out it being put down on arrival (My fave breed, Punish the deed not the breed don't be stupid). I don't want my Boyfriends Python or any other snakes to be killed unnecessarily because some people are scared of them, ya I get it they can bite but so do alot of other animals so that just means respect them and don't be stupid if they bite its for a reason

----------


## babygirl

Tried to sine several petitions and I am not aloud because I am Canadian, I know over 100 people who would sine with me but they will not except any from Canadians and this number is with out me asking I just know they would 100% sine.........

ANYONE know a way around this I want to help

----------


## dburke2001

I'm just a noob on this forum but was forwarded this from a professional herper (friend).    There is currently a petition underway at the whitehouse.gov site to reverse the python BAN.   They need 20,000 more signatures and will be posting the link on my facebook as well.   The site takes a bit of time to open but don't be discouraged it will.   


http://wh.gov/BEQ

Edit:  The link in post #127 seems to be the same.   Lets do this!

----------


## Skiploder

> NOOOO 
> people are signing the wrong petition!!!
> the real one is on the white house website!!!
> 
> https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petition...4Y#thank-you=p
> 
> people we need 25,000 signed petitions for this!
> please go on the website and sign!!


........and what is this petition supposed to do?

Why are so many people recommending a petition that even USARK says to not waste your time signing?

----------

_AGoldReptiles_ (01-28-2012)

----------


## Maixx

The petitions are pointless. The act of adding an animal to the Lacey Act is an administrative task performed by the USFWS, not a legislative action performed by congress.

----------


## Skiploder

> The petitions are pointless. The act of adding an animal to the Lacey Act is an administrative task performed by the USFWS, not a legislative action performed by congress.



 :Smile:

----------


## RideRed12

^ You guys are probably right, and have done your research. But you commenting on here is doing us no good. What if we all sat back and did nothing, then how would it look? What if we never tried? Sometimes you get lucky, but thats only if you try.

Do us a favor and go troll somewhere else, your know-it-all attitude makes me sick. You may know your _stuff_ but its not currently doing us any good.

----------


## Skiploder

> ^ You guys are probably right, and have done your research. But you commenting on here is doing us no good. What if we all sat back and did nothing, then how would it look? What if we never tried? Sometimes you get lucky, but thats only if you try.
> 
> Do us a favor and go troll somewhere else, your know-it-all attitude makes me sick. You may know your _stuff_ but its not currently doing us any good.


There are positive things you can do.

The USFWS petition is not one.  Name calling is another one that will get you nowhere.

There are several states, counties, cities and towns where legislation and ordinances are being discussed banning certain reptiles.  These are instances where petitions and letters would be great.

By blowing your collective wad and focusing on something that won't do anything, you are being negative.  By showing PETA, and HSUS and the array of forces arrayed against reptile ownership that we can only muster 5K signatures, you are doing nothing but showing a weak hand.

I've tried for the better part of a week to point out that not only would a petition on the USFWS rule change be a waste of time, but that even USARK was telling people to stop wasting time on the petition.

In the meantime, both Virginia and Rhode Island are facing bans.  Written any letters or signed any petitions for those two states, Oh Fearless Troll Slayer?

----------

Maixx (01-28-2012),_O'Mathghamhna_ (01-10-2016),_shelliebear_ (01-27-2012)

----------


## RideRed12

Great point, good thing you've got all the time in the world to completely research everything on the subject. Good job, you get a gold star. 

Oh and who calling anyone any names? I believe that was you, not me.

----------


## shelliebear

Skiploder, what else can we do now then? I want to help but I'm not sure how--should I write a letter to Rhode Island or Virginia?  :Please:  Not sure what to do, but I certainly don't want to waste time--we have none, it seems. 
Please let me know and consider it done.  :Good Job:

----------


## shelliebear

Ridered, for the record, your post contained the following phrase:
"your know-it-all attitude makes me sick."
 :Razz: 
Think that is what "name calling" was in reference to.

----------

_RideRed12_ (01-27-2012)

----------


## Skiploder

> Great point, good thing you've got all the time in the world to completely research everything on the subject. Good job, you get a gold star. 
> 
> Oh and who calling anyone any names? I believe that was you, not me.


It took my all of two minutes to read USARK's press release and all of three minutes to read the USFWS service rule change announcement.

5 minutes of my time.  How many minutes did you waste on signing the stupid petition and urging more people to waste their time and their effort?

Now unless you have something positive to recommend, unwad your panties and shove off.

----------


## Skiploder

> Skiploder, what else can we do now then? I want to help but I'm not sure how--should I write a letter to Rhode Island or Virginia?  Not sure what to do, but I certainly don't want to waste time--we have none, it seems. 
> Please let me know and consider it done.


You know Shellie, it's funny that there are several impending State bans on snakes and you have to look REAL hard and do some digging to find out who to contact in terms of organizing opposition.

Both the Virginia and Rhode Island legislation is in it's earliest stages - so many of the organizations are waiting to see how the support and opposition in the State Legislatures pans out.  

However, both USARK and PIJAC are fighting, so the easiest thing to do is to donate to one or both groups.

The senate committee members for the RI Legislation are:

David Bates
Daniel Da Ponte
MaryEllen Goodwin
Nicholas Kettle
Michael MacCaffrey
Susan Sosnowski
Bill Walaska

Their e-mail addresses and mailing addresses are easy to find.

The committee member for Virginia are:

Hanger
Watkins
Puckett
Ruff
Blevins
Obenshain
McEachin
Petersen
Northam
Stuart
Marsden
Stanley
Black
Miller
Ebbin

E-mails are great for people who live out of state - as the Aides can't toss them aside as not "mattering", they most often assume you are a resident.

Use a form e-mail which should politely and respectfully mention:

(1)  Point out that none of the listed animals could become invasive to (insert state here).  Steer them to this article:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0812213816.htm

(2)  State your concern about what happens to current owners of these species.  Are they expected to get rid of these animals? Or will there be a “grandfather” clause for current owners to ensure unintended consequences of such a ban? 

(3)  That by imposing a complete ban will, they will drive the trade of these species underground, further taxing the coffers and resources of law enforcement and fish and wildlife enforcement agencies, and criminalizing previously law abiding and tax paying citizens.

(4)  That a full study needs to be done on the financial impacts of such a ban.  Politely point out that while neither Rhode Island or Virginia is at no risk for an invasive issue, there WILL be a hit to the economy as the result of this legislation.  As a citizen and a voter you want to know the magnitude of that impact.

Again, Shellie, make a generic form copy of this e-mail on Word to either print out if needed or to use for other states.

I maintain a couple of e-mail addresses, my wife and my kids have them also, I send the e-mails out from all of them.

Try to hook up with members from herp societies and clubs in those affected states:

http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsoc...inks/links.htm

.......and see what they are doing and how you can help.

Lastly, understand the process.  These bills have to go through several committees and often several readings and amendments before they are finally voted on.  There are long periods of inaction, so it is important that you realize that until the bills are defeated, they haven't gone away.

----------

_shelliebear_ (01-28-2012)

----------


## RideRed12

Skip,

I have to apologize for the comment I left. I didn't realize you had these posts up about Rhode Island and Virginia. I just thought you were slamming everyone with negativity. I didn't see it as constructive criticism, I do now.

This is all stressful on everyone, tensions are high. Still not an excuse. 
Thanks for the advice, I'll get e-mails sent out to Virginia and Rhode Island by Sunday. Thanks for you help.

----------


## Skiploder

> Skip,
> 
> I have to apologize for the comment I left. I didn't realize you had these posts up about Rhode Island and Virginia. I just thought you were slamming everyone with negativity. I didn't see it as constructive criticism, I do now.
> 
> This is all stressful on everyone, tensions are high. Still not an excuse. 
> Thanks for the advice, I'll get e-mails sent out to Virginia and Rhode Island by Sunday. Thanks for you help.


Peace.

----------


## Skiploder

Buddy of mine in Virginia sent me an e-mail and notified me that the original committee assignments have changed on HB 1242.  They are:

*Delegate Beverly J. Sherwood (Chair)*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1029
Fax: (804) 698-6729
Email: DelBSherwood@house.virginia.gov 



*Delegate R. Lee Ware, Jr.*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1065
Fax: (804) 698-6765
Email: DelLWare@house.virginia.gov 



*Delegate Thomas C. Wright, Jr.*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1061
Fax: (804) 698-6761
Email: DelTWright@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate Robert D. Orrock, Sr.*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1054
Fax: (804) 698-6754
Email: DelBOrrock@house.virginia.gov 


*
Delegate Edward T. Scott (Vice Chair)*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1030
Fax: (804) 698-6730
Email: DelEScott@house.virginia.gov 


*
Delegate Robert G. Marshall*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1013
Fax: (804) 698-6713
Email: DelBMarshall@house.virginia.gov 



*Delegate Charles D. Poindexter*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1009
Fax: (804) 698-6709
Email: DelCPoindexter@house.virginia.gov 
*
Delegate Brenda L. Pogge*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1096
Fax: (804) 698-1196
Email: DelBPogge@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate Barry D. Knight*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1081
Fax: (804) 698-6781
Email: DelBKnight@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate James E. Edmunds, II*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1060
Fax: (804) 698-6760
Email: DelJEdmunds@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate Tony O. Wilt*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1026
Fax: (804) 698-6726
Email: DelTWilt@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate James W. (Will) Morefield*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1003
Fax: (804) 698-6703
Email: DelJMorefield@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate Michael J. Webert*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1018
Fax: (804) 698-6718
Email: DelMWebert@house.virginia.gov 

*
Delegate Margaret B. Ransone*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1099
Fax: (804) 786-6310
Email: DelMRansone@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate C. Matthew Fariss*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1059
Fax: (804) 698-6759
Email: DelMFariss@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate Kenneth R. Plum*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1036
Fax: (804) 698-6736
Email: DelKPlum@house.virginia.gov 


*Delegate Lynwood W. Lewis, Jr*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1000
Fax: (804) 698-6700
Email: DelLLewis@house.virginia.gov 

*
Delegate David L. Bulova*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1037
Fax: (804) 698-6737
Email: DelDBulova@house.virginia.gov 

*
Delegate Mark D. Sickles*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1043
Fax: (804) 698-6743
Email: DelMSickles@house.virginia.gov


*Delegate David L. Englin*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1045
Fax: (804) 698-6745
Email: DelDEnglin@house.virginia.gov 

*
Delegate Matthew James*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1080
Fax: (804) 698-6780
Email: DelMJames@house.virginia.gov 
*

Delegate Luke E. Torian*
General Assembly Building
P.O. Box 406
Richmond, Virginia 23218
Phone: (804) 698-1052
Fax: (804) 698-6752
Email: DelLTorian@house.virginia.gov

----------


## Maixx

Another thing we need to do, is to be responsible herp keepers, and not end up doing something stupid and end up another statistic and ammo for groups like HSUS. Encourage other keepers to be responsible.
Join a local reptile club, help and work with them on local issues. 

We need to be a united responsible front, right now there are so many irresponsible and stupid keepers, they are doing all the work for HSUS, all HSUS has to do is point and say "Here is a perfect example of why...."

----------


## shelliebear

> However, both USARK and PIJAC are fighting, so the easiest thing to do is to donate to one or both groups..


 I don't have much money, but I'll see if I can scrape aside $20 for a donation. It's not much, but it's something, and hopefully it'll help. I'll also send emails or letters to the people on your list. Thank you tons for it--I'm not the best at digging for state legislature stuff and contact info.
However, ask me to research any medical condition and I can do that.  :Very Happy:  For some reason, finding people to contact is not my forte at all.
Appreciated <3

----------


## apple2

Don't know if this has been posted, but kingsnake.com says that they ban is likely to be passed next week. It will include burms and african rock pythons. Now is the last chance to fight this bill!

----------


## Skiploder

> Don't know if this has been posted, but kingsnake.com says that they ban is likely to be passed next week. It will include burms and african rock pythons. Now is the last chance to fight this bill!


I give up.

----------


## Virus

> I give up.


Tap out!  Say uncle!


Oh, and thanks for posting a bunch of helpful information throughout this thread.

----------


## zeion97

> I give up.


lol..I'm sorry Skip, that made me laugh. For every person that is told it isn't a law, there are 10 more that don't know it isn't... People should know by now it isn't though.. We must have a lot of Hermit's within the community.. 

Needless to say.. We have a fight either way..For the states and the Lacey act.

----------


## vparker

signed and posted to my facebook

----------


## serpent fan

Signed sent.
Just had a conversation about this with someone.  They have already told their senetors they favor the bill, as did half their church congregation apparently. Their logic was, once man and snake parted ways in eden, we were no longer ment to co exist

----------


## King-Godzilla

> Signed sent.
> Just had a conversation about this with someone.  They have already told their senetors they favor the bill, as did half their church congregation apparently. Their logic was, once man and snake parted ways in eden, we were no longer ment to co exist


That reasoning ticks me off more than irrational fear does. I'm a Christian and own 10 snakes, and I hear this sort of thing all the time! "Satan was a snake, so that means snakes are evil!" 

I usually then provide an argument for that by starting that there are stories in the Bible that had snakes portrayed as good guys as well; in Exodus when Moses turned his staff into a snake to show off God's power to Pharaoh. And before that when God was talking to Moses through the burning bush and Moses was afraid of the snake, God specifically said not to be afraid of snakes!

Then when they try and go on, I interrupt by stating that Jesus once compared HIMSELF to a snake and that Christians are suppose to be "wise like serpents"! And in Proverbs, it specifically says that God loves snakes, and since God hates evil then that means snakes are good (with the obvious exception to Satan). After that they either shut up or get mad at me for exposing that the real reason they don't like snakes is because of simple irrational fear hidden by religion.

*Sigh* Sorry to get the topic off track, but that's just my biggest pet peeve: people using religion as an excuse to hate snakes, especially when the Bible says otherwise.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-02-2013),DestinyLynette (05-31-2013)

----------


## Jazi

> That reasoning ticks me off more than irrational fear does. I'm a Christian and own 10 snakes, and I hear this sort of thing all the time! "Satan was a snake, so that means snakes are evil!" 
> 
> I usually then provide an argument for that by starting that there are stories in the Bible that had snakes portrayed as good guys as well; in Exodus when Moses turned his staff into a snake to show off God's power to Pharaoh. And before that when God was talking to Moses through the burning bush and Moses was afraid of the snake, God specifically said not to be afraid of snakes!
> 
> Then when they try and go on, I interrupt by stating that Jesus once compared HIMSELF to a snake and that Christians are suppose to be "wise like serpents"! And in Proverbs, it specifically says that God loves snakes, and since God hates evil then that means snakes are good (with the obvious exception to Satan). After that they either shut up or get mad at me for exposing that the real reason they don't like snakes is because of simple irrational fear hidden by religion.
> 
> *Sigh* Sorry to get the topic off track, but that's just my biggest pet peeve: people using religion as an excuse to hate snakes, especially when the Bible says otherwise.


+1 That always gets my blood boiling. I know of a lady who actively chops their heads off with a shovel (nevermind that PA _only_ has two common venomous species and the only one around here are very easily spotted copperheads) and when asked why she says it's because God said to crush the enemy's head with our heel and since Satan was a serpent it means snakes are evil and should be killed on sight. And others who say "but wasn't Satan a snake...?" when they find out that I'm Christian and still adore snakes of all sorts.

Anyways >.> I'm writing a persuasive essay on this topic. Even though the species have been officially added, at least it'll get the word out to some non-snake owners that the government is getting away with this nonsense and hopefully we'll have some backup for when they try to add in the rest of the "dangerous" species. I've been asked by a couple friends to share it with them so they can forward it to their own local herp societies as well, so major crossing my fingers there.

----------


## serpent fan

> +1 That always gets my blood boiling. I know of a lady who actively chops their heads off with a shovel (nevermind that PA _only_ has two common venomous species and the only one around here are very easily spotted copperheads) and when asked why she says it's because God said to crush the enemy's head with our heel and since Satan was a serpent it means snakes are evil and should be killed on sight. And others who say "but wasn't Satan a snake...?" when they find out that I'm Christian and still adore snakes of all sorts.
> 
> Anyways >.> I'm writing a persuasive essay on this topic. Even though the species have been officially added, at least it'll get the word out to some non-snake owners that the government is getting away with this nonsense and hopefully we'll have some backup for when they try to add in the rest of the "dangerous" species. I've been asked by a couple friends to share it with them so they can forward it to their own local herp societies as well, so major crossing my fingers there.


My parents do this, awful to just cut a snakes head off for a false reason. The bible doesnt really say to do that (my mother having her doctorate in theology, and as a current rev. For a methodist church, backed thisup for me)

----------


## TheRedFox

I find it funny all these christians do that because of the Adam and Eve story, when snakes are portrayed throughout the entire bible and in the Adam and Eve story Satan chose the form of a snake because they were wise and trusted. I'm not going to bash on all religious people, but most of them need to learn what they are talking about before they feel self justified in doing something stupid....

----------


## rubenjames

:Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 


> That reasoning ticks me off more than irrational fear does. I'm a Christian and own 10 snakes, and I hear this sort of thing all the time! "Satan was a snake, so that means snakes are evil!" 
> 
> I usually then provide an argument for that by starting that there are stories in the Bible that had snakes portrayed as good guys as well; in Exodus when Moses turned his staff into a snake to show off God's power to Pharaoh. And before that when God was talking to Moses through the burning bush and Moses was afraid of the snake, God specifically said not to be afraid of snakes!
> 
> Then when they try and go on, I interrupt by stating that Jesus once compared HIMSELF to a snake and that Christians are suppose to be "wise like serpents"! And in Proverbs, it specifically says that God loves snakes, and since God hates evil then that means snakes are good (with the obvious exception to Satan). After that they either shut up or get mad at me for exposing that the real reason they don't like snakes is because of simple irrational fear hidden by religion.
> 
> *Sigh* Sorry to get the topic off track, but that's just my biggest pet peeve: people using religion as an excuse to hate snakes, especially when the Bible says otherwise.


 

i couldn't have said it any better brotha :Good Job:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-02-2013),CoreyHall (05-28-2013),DestinyLynette (05-31-2013)

----------


## bxjoon

can i get a copy of this petition?

----------


## Yh88

can a foreigner sign this ?

----------


## CoreyHall

These bans on animals and guns, all they do is punish law abiding citizans. When are they going to learn/care that laws do nothing for stoping criminals, it just turns us into criminals. :Mad:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## iknowthetruth

I second that corey and I will have to remind others of those bible verses king godzilla

----------


## DestinyLynette

So, I sent this, and I actually got a reply from my senator to me a month later via e-mail.




> Thank you for contacting me regarding US Fish & Wildlife Service's proposed Constrictor Rule. I am glad to have the benefit of your views on this issue.
> I appreciate your making me aware of the concerns you have if this specific rule is implemented.  Currently, the agency is reviewing comments it received on the proposed rule to determine what changes should be made before issuing a final rule.  It is my hope that the final rule will not adversely impact Mississippians.  Be assured I will continue to monitor this issue as the rule-making process moves forward, and I will keep your views in mind if Congress considers legislation affecting constrictors after the final regulation is released.  Please do not hesitate to contact me if I can ever assist you.
> 
> With best wishes, I am
> 
>             Sincerely yours,
>             Roger F. Wicker
>             U.S. Senate


Probably typed by an assistant, but I've sent petitions before and I've never gotten a response. I thought it was cool.  :Razz:

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> +1 That always gets my blood boiling. I know of a lady who actively chops their heads off with a shovel (nevermind that PA _only_ has two common venomous species and the only one around here are very easily spotted copperheads) and when asked why she says it's because God said to crush the enemy's head with our heel and since Satan was a serpent it means snakes are evil and should be killed on sight. And others who say "but wasn't Satan a snake...?" when they find out that I'm Christian and still adore snakes of all sorts.
> 
> Anyways >.> I'm writing a persuasive essay on this topic. Even though the species have been officially added, at least it'll get the word out to some non-snake owners that the government is getting away with this nonsense and hopefully we'll have some backup for when they try to add in the rest of the "dangerous" species. I've been asked by a couple friends to share it with them so they can forward it to their own local herp societies as well, so major crossing my fingers there.


She can put herself on my list of enemies and I will Happily act accordingly.  :Wink:   anyone have a pair of the antique metal scuba diving boots?!?

----------


## Diamond Serpents

I don't think that you should be able to own any of the big constrictors unless you go thru a government back ground check kind of like buying a gun. Do I agree with the government just banning them and doing what ever they want? No.... 

Do I agree with them that Giant 20 foot Burms, anacondas, mambas ect breeding in Florida isn't cool? Cause some idiot didn't want to care for them and let them go? I sure do, something has to be done with it but the way the government tries to handle things like this is why I'm thankful for USARK. 

Anyways heres a video showing how Burms are are adapting and will be able to push up into NY and be able to survive. I know when I let my kids go out side I don't wanna have to worry about a giant burm when they go into the woods to play. ( Yeah I'm country)

Ignore the hybrid BS parts in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUVbgA3DN0A

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Hahahha... yeah okay. Ill believe that the Burms can make it up to NY when they openly state with proof that they have established a breeding population in NY. They keep putting these half a&@ televisions shows on, 
Depicting snakes as vindictive evil monsters that are going to quickly adapt and take over the US. Seems to be just another way for our government to push there anti reptile/ exotic propaganda on people with miseducation  pertaining to the animals in question... . Sad.

http://conservationmaven.com/frontpa...on-invasi.html 

<--- they can't seem to make up their mind. :p

----------


## Coopers Constrictors

> Hahahha... yeah okay. Ill believe that the Burms can make it up to NY when they openly state with proof that they have established a breeding population in NY. They keep putting these half a&@ televisions shows on, 
> Depicting snakes as vindictive evil monsters that are going to quickly adapt and take over the US. Seems to be just another way for our government to push there anti reptile/ exotic propaganda on people with miseducation  pertaining to the animals in question... . Sad.
> 
> http://conservationmaven.com/frontpa...on-invasi.html


Amen.

We ALL need to stay informed and be proactive in situations like this.

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## PythonMan89

Four printed letters sent, four emails sent. I gave them a fake address since I'm leaving in a month and don't know where I'll end up, but it should help the cause all the same. The address was verified by the website, so it shouldn't be an issue. Hope it helps!
I honestly don't care about what they think they're trying to regulate. It's the fact that they have been and continuously step over whatever rights they think are "inconvenient" to further their own political agendas. Apparently, the right of Freedom of Expression is a shadow of what it used to be. Not to mention big business seems to think it's okay to try and snub out every small business that emerges, even if it isn't in the same category or class of competition. But, that's more political than I feel like being. I'm here to learn about the snakes that I've always wanted to own and care for, and help others to do the same. If that makes me a felon, then I think we ought to put people in charge who think like we do and support what we believe in.

----------

